# London to Kuala Lumpur



## Fizzedine (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey guys

How is everyone?
Me and my partner are thinking of moving to Malaysia

Does anyone know what the market is like for IT and financial jobs there?
This is for English speakers 

Thanks guys

Fizzedine


----------



## Jonnaj (Jul 31, 2016)

There is a market for this job. You can try creating a profile at jobstreet.com and start actively seeking for it or financial jobs.


----------



## Meercat007 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello Fizzedine,

Have you heard about a site called myopportunity.com? It's a new marketplace for job offers / job seekers. You can specify the country where you want to get offers.

I haven't specifically looked for IT jobs in Malaysia, but I am getting a ton of offers for marketing and advertising jobs there. 

It's free to register. Can't hurt to try. Good luck! Malaysia was high on my list of potential countries too, but in the end I chose to move to Nicaragua.


----------



## Jess_20419 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Fizzedine,

The market for IT & Financial jobs in Malaysia is most wanted jobs.
The are many local and Internationals Banks are in the list.
The are several other private companies also are looking for the qualify candidates.
So I think you can try your luck here at Malaysia.


----------



## Tan Guat Hoon (Sep 26, 2016)

You may search job in Jobstreet.com 
I guess there are demand for IT and Financial personnel.


----------

